# Baretta PX4 Sub Compact - Take Down Lever Problems



## Nicola (Nov 30, 2015)

Hi, I am new to the Forum, and this is my first post.
I have had problems re-assembling my PX 4 Sub Compact.
I have fired the gun on only two occasions; it is practically brand new.
I have field-stripped it 10 times and always have the same problem.
Every time I try to get the Take-Down Lever back in the slot, it won't go back in.
There seems to be a tiny piece of metal blocking the hole for the rod of the Take-Down Lever to fit through.
It is a real struggle to get it back in place, and I am afraid I am going to break something because of the force I have to use, while I am twisting it back in. I have twisted and rotated the lever every way possible, but nothing helps but using force and with a little luck, it gets back in place. Then when I repeat the process . . . same problem.
I love the gun, but getting this piece back in place has me aggravated and a bit stressed that the next time I try, it may not work.
Any suggestions? Or do I have to spend money on practically a brand new pistol to get it to work easily?

Note: Usually I do not completely remove the Take-Down Lever all the way out, but the same problem occurs. 
Thanks for any suggestions.......Nicola - from Concord, Ohio


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Once you lock back the slide, Page 23 of the manual advises to pull the takedown lever to a 90 degree position and pull until you hear a click, I believe it's two clicks if I recall, but in any regard you do not want to remove the lever from the frame.:smt083 Go easy.

You will see a cutout in the takedown lever and you want to line that up with the retaining spring in the frame, I want to say it's about 3/4 of a turn down, push the lever back in. On the one I owned it was likewise easiest to pull out and push in at a 3/4 turn up or down rather than at 90 degrees.

Once you get the takedown lever back in do not remove it from the frame. Use the first joint on your index finger as "leverage and travel stop" against the frame until you feel or hear two clicks which should help in preventing removal from the frame.


----------



## Nicola (Nov 30, 2015)

To Denner: Thank you for your good suggestions. I'll try it that way - with hopefully better results.


----------



## Nicola (Nov 30, 2015)

To Denner: Thank you for your good suggestions. I'll try it that way - with hopefully better results.


----------

